# Will Be Done With Citibank Banking



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm am so annoyed right now.  I've never had problems with my Citibank credit card account so rarely have to call. But trying to get through to a real person regarding the checking and savings accounts I opened in November is a pain in the a*s. 

Citi closed the checking because I only funded the savings (it was a package deal so I had to open a checking). They took it upon themselves to change my paperless setting on both accounts due to the closing of the one. I *do* *not* want statements mailed to my home. I changed it back but I hope they don't pull a fast one and not pay the extra $25 for choosing the paperless setting. 

Once my bonus offer ($425) is deposited into my account and the obligatory 90 days has passed, I'm moving my savings back to Chase. At least if I have an issue, Chase has branches that are easily accessible. Citibanks are on the highway and I don't drive anymore. Plus after reading reviews for the two branches closest to my town, I gather their in person customer service is terrible too. Sorry...just venting and maybe saving someone else from that torture.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 31, 2020)

I agree ,Citibank is a pain ...I like chase a lot ...to bad being a chase private client already excludes me from all these cash offers .... I was thinking of taking the citi bank offer for 700 bucks ..but they now have  so few locations and the few near us it is so hard to park so I may give some to Bank of America


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 31, 2020)

mathjak107 said:


> I agree ,Citibank is a pain ...I like chase a lot ...to bad being a chase private client already excludes me from all these cash offers .... I was thinking of taking the citi bank offer for 700 bucks ..but they now have  so few locations and the few near us it is so hard to park so I may give some to Bank of America


I think banks will continue to compete by making these offers. A friend (who just passed away two days ago) told me about an offer from Santander Bank. I'd never heard of that bank before and the bonus wasn't as much as Citi. Found out I'd have to go even further if I ever needed to talk to a bank rep face to face, so I decided not to pursue it. Plus I don't want to overwhelm my son with a bunch of accounts to follow up on.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2020)

Very sorry about your friend, @OneEyedDiva


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 1, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Very sorry about your friend, @OneEyedDiva


Thank you so much Kalia!


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 2, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I think banks will continue to compete by making these offers. A friend (who just passed away two days ago) told me about an offer from Santander Bank. I'd never heard of that bank before and the bonus wasn't as much as Citi. Found out I'd have to go even further if I ever needed to talk to a bank rep face to face, so I decided not to pursue it. Plus I don't want to overwhelm my son with a bunch of accounts to follow up on.


we have a chase , bank of america  and santender all within  walking distance . citi bank is the only one  we would have to drive to but parking sucks .


----------



## mikermeals (Feb 2, 2020)

I like the Chase Credit cards...We use the Marriott Bonvoy and United Airlines to get the best bang for your buck with points.  For checking have been using Bank of America (and predecessors) forever with almost everything done on line.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 2, 2020)

mathjak107 said:


> we have a chase , bank of america  and santender all within  walking distance . citi bank is the only one  we would have to drive to but parking sucks .





mikermeals said:


> I like the Chase Credit cards...We use the Marriott Bonvoy and United Airlines to get the best bang for your buck with points.  For checking have been using Bank of America (and predecessors) forever with almost everything done on line.


MJ: I'm within walking distance of Chase, TD, PNC & Bank of America. Credit union used to be close too but closed the branch here. No matter...I bank online with them.  
Mike I have two Chase cards. I use the Freedom when there are useful 5% bonus categories.  The Freedom Unlimited is used for Costco, since their bonus is 1/2 percent more at 1.5%. Costco doesn't accept Mastercard (Citi - 2%) and AmEx (3% at other supermarkets).


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 3, 2020)

i have the chase trio ...  the freedom , the unlimited  and the chase sapphire reserve .

the sapphire reserve is not only 3x points on dinning and travel but all the points get a 50% when used through the chase expedia portal  for travel .
we take the 5% categories on the freedom and transfer them to the reserve where they increase to 7-1/2%  for travel .the 1-1/2% become increased by 50% too .

we recently had an all expense trip for 2 including airfare and hotel to Chicago with the points... we are going to florida soon with the points as well


----------



## terry123 (Feb 3, 2020)

I use Bank of America and no problems even with their rewards credit card.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 3, 2020)

The banking industry, as are many others, are always in a state of flux.

I've encountered issues with many banks throughout the years, most recently BMO Harris, Chase, and Bank of America. Although aggravating, the issues have always been resolved to my satisfaction - Except for BOA closing it's drive-up windows. We are also being pushed to do much more online banking, which saves the bank money by not having to offer as many branches and thus less infrastructure and employees.

Sorry for the loss of your friend @OneEyedDiva


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 3, 2020)

I really don't have an allegiance to one bank over another.

I stay with my bank because I have so many things tied to my checking account that it serves as an anchor, I'm just too lazy to switch for what little I might gain.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 3, 2020)

mathjak107 said:


> i have the chase trio ...  the freedom , the unlimited  and the chase sapphire reserve .
> 
> the sapphire reserve is not only 3x points on dinning and travel but all the points get a 50% when used through the chase expedia portal  for travel .
> we take the 5% categories on the freedom and transfer them to the reserve where they increase to 7-1/2%  for travel .the 1-1/2% become increased by 50% too .
> ...


Niceee!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 3, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> The banking industry, as are many others, are always in a state of flux.
> 
> I've encountered issues with many banks throughout the years, most recently BMO Harris, Chase, and Bank of America. Although aggravating, the issues have always been resolved to my satisfaction - Except for BOA closing it's drive-up windows. We are also being pushed to do much more online banking, which saves the bank money by not having to offer as many branches and thus less infrastructure and employees.
> 
> Sorry for the loss of your friend @OneEyedDiva


Thank you so much Gardenlover!


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 4, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> "....I'm am so annoyed right now.  I've never had problems with my Citibank credit card account so rarely have to call. But trying to get through to a real person regarding the checking and savings accounts I opened in November is a pain in the a*s....".


Do you have any local banks that you could use? 
*The "Move Your Money" Movement. | Budgets Are Sexy*
We stopped using 'big banks' years ago, and are fortunate to have a local bank, with about 5 branches in nearby burbs, right here in town. We can walk in there any time and  never wait for more than a few minutes to see anyone in the bank, or access the lockbox. They offer all the online services the large banks have so there is no downside to this.
  As far as credit cards, we deal with Capital One separately and use a Fidelity cc to pay our bills because we can get cash back simply by paying our utilities via cc online.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 4, 2020)

Love our local bank and the great CD interest rates...lol.  Its like a family, we know so many there.  What's not to love, already!


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 4, 2020)

1 Yr. CD rate at Wells Fargo is 0.15%. Several online banks are offering 2.0-2.15%


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 5, 2020)

retiredtraveler said:


> Do you have any local banks that you could use?
> *The "Move Your Money" Movement. | Budgets Are Sexy*
> We stopped using 'big banks' years ago, and are fortunate to have a local bank, with about 5 branches in nearby burbs, right here in town. We can walk in there any time and  never wait for more than a few minutes to see anyone in the bank, or access the lockbox. They offer all the online services the large banks have so there is no downside to this.
> As far as credit cards, we deal with Capital One separately and use a Fidelity cc to pay our bills because we can get cash back simply by paying our utilities via cc online.


Perhaps you missed part of this thread RT.  I live within walking distance of several banks including Chase, the bank I've dealt with for decades. The closest is TD Bank, so I have a little money there as well as my SD box (half the price of Chase's fee) because of the convenience.  Our credit union also used to be within easy walking distance but they closed that branch which is no big deal since 99% of my banking is done online. Most of my savings is with them. I transferred money from Chase and the credit union to fund the Citibank account in order to take advantage of the bonus offering.  I thought I might just leave the money there but now I plan to transfer the funds, splitting them between the three financial institutions after I receive the bonus. All the small local banks in the area went out of business a long time ago. As mentioned previously, I've never had a problem with my Citibank credit card.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 5, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> 1 Yr. CD rate at Wells Fargo is 0.15%. Several online banks are offering 2.0-2.15%


I don't chase interest rates because Muslims are not supposed to collect interest (Riba).  Last I checked, the mandate about that has loosened up a bit, however.  Now it's said to be acceptable to receive interest that is no more than 5% of one's net worth and it is suggested that Riba be donated to non Muslims in some form.  The ruling about no Riba (neither charge it or pay it) came about over 1,400 years ago because interest was charged by the rich to the poor who needed to borrow money. It kept them indebted where it was impossible to pay off the loans and get ahead.  Sound familiar?


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 5, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> ".... All the small local banks in the area went out of business a long time ago.....".


That's what I was looking for.  So, you have no options other than the 'big boys' or online.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 5, 2020)

retiredtraveler said:


> That's what I was looking for.  So, you have no options other than the 'big boys' or online.


Basically. I could get to the credit union if it was absolutely necessary, either by bus or preferably getting my son to take me. The main branch is less than 5 miles away.


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 6, 2020)

we went shopping around today for the best promos on some cash we had .. citi bank was our best offer ... i got 700 dollars plus 100 for referring my wife  and she got a few hundred for opening an account ....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 7, 2020)

mathjak107 said:


> we went shopping around today for the best promos on some cash we had .. citi bank was our best offer ... i got 700 dollars plus 100 for referring my wife  and she got a few hundred for opening an account ....


Fantastic MJ ! I didn't realize one could use a person living in the same household for the referrals. I hope you never have to call them for anything. LOL


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 7, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Fantastic MJ ! I didn't realize one could use a person living in the same household for the referrals. I hope you never have to call them for anything. LOL


yes as long as they dont have a citi accounts  husband and wife can open two single accounts and one can get the referral fee .

so i got 800 for doing 50k in savings and 100 bucks in checking .

she did 15k in savings and 100 bucks in checking and she got a few hundred too .

bank of america had nothing for new accounts which i thought was stupid . they only offered money if you were targeted and an exising bank of america customer so we left .


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 15, 2020)

When I was working our company accounts were with Bank of America.  I had nothing but trouble with them and if it had been my decision to make I would have changed banks in a heartbeat.  TERRIBLE customer service!


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 15, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> When I was working our company accounts were with Bank of America.  I had nothing but trouble with them and if it had been my decision to make I would have changed banks in a heartbeat.  TERRIBLE customer service!


What I thought was strange was Bank of America had cash promos only for existing customers who were targeted either via mailer or e-mail.....they had nothing to offer us .

Citi bank was only for new money not existing customers..so we qualified for almost 1100 bucks


----------



## jujube (Feb 15, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm am so annoyed right now.  I've never had problems with my Citibank credit card account so rarely have to call. But trying to get through to a real person regarding the checking and savings accounts I opened in November is a pain in the a*s.
> 
> Citi closed the checking because I only funded the savings (it was a package deal so I had to open a checking). They took it upon themselves to change my paperless setting on both accounts due to the closing of the one. I *do* *not* want statements mailed to my home. I changed it back but I hope they don't pull a fast one and not pay the extra $25 for choosing the paperless setting.
> 
> Once my bonus offer ($425) is deposited into my account and the obligatory 90 days has passed, I'm moving my savings back to Chase. At least if I have an issue,* Chase has branches that are easily accessible*. Citibanks are on the highway and I don't drive anymore. Plus after reading reviews for the two branches closest to my town, I gather their in person customer service is terrible too. Sorry...just venting and maybe saving someone else from that torture.



I've been with Chase for years and they're pretty good.  However, I just got a letter from them yesterday.....they're closing the branch that's very close to me.  Rats.   Good thing I don't go to the bank often, because the nearest one now will be pretty far away.


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 15, 2020)

jujube said:


> I've been with Chase for years and they're pretty good.  However, I just got a letter from them yesterday.....they're closing the branch that's very close to me.  Rats.   Good thing I don't go to the bank often, because the nearest one now will be pretty far away.


I like chase ,but as an existing private client account they had no promos to offer us on new money


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 15, 2020)

I have been using a credit union for my banking needs since the 1980s. Why are you still messing around with commercial banks, and their fees, crummy rates, and poor service? I haven't step foot in a "bank" in decades,. Why do you need to go to a bank, when I can be online with my credit union in 10 seconds.


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 15, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I have been using a credit union for my banking needs since the 1980s. Why are you still messing around with commercial banks, and their fees, crummy rates, and poor service? I haven't step foot in a "bank" in decades,. Why do you need to go to a bank, when I can be online with my credit union in 10 seconds.


Because credit unions don’t pay me 1100 bucks  to baby sit some money for 5 months ...there are lots of issues with credit unions too .....things  like credit cards and auto loans can creat big trouble for unsuspecting borrowers at credit unions ...most banks do not do cross collateralization but almost all credit unions do..

we get no fees ,great service and quite a few perks from chase as a private access client ...all they do is baby sit my etf fund for free and I get that status and the perks


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 15, 2020)

the cross collateralization used by many credit unions can be quite a shocker to those who don't read or understand the differences between a bank and a credit union.

When you take out a loan to buy a large item, such as a car, you give the lender a security interest in the item. This means that if you don't make your loan payments, the lender can take the item and sell it to satisfy the debt.
When you borrow money from a credit union to buy something, the loan agreement usually contains a clause that says that not only is the property collateral for the loan you're obtaining to buy it, but it will also be collateral for any other loans you take out through the credit union. That includes credit cards and personal loans.
you buy a car by taking out a loan from your credit union. The loan agreement for your car loan contains a cross-collateralization clause. you later open a credit card account with that credit union and uses it to pay for some vacations. After three years, you pay off your car loan, but you still have a balance due on your credit card.
you lose your job and stop making your credit card payments. The credit union can repossess your car and sell it to pay the credit card debt.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 15, 2020)

jujube said:


> I've been with Chase for years and they're pretty good.  However, I just got a letter from them yesterday.....they're closing the branch that's very close to me.  Rats.   Good thing I don't go to the bank often, because the nearest one now will be pretty far away.


Well that's too bad Jujube...certainly inconvenient.  You don't do online banking?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 15, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I have been using a credit union for my banking needs since the 1980s. Why are you still messing around with commercial banks, and their fees, crummy rates, and poor service? I haven't step foot in a "bank" in decades,. Why do you need to go to a bank, when I can be online with my credit union in 10 seconds.


I've had a credit union account for years now and I can attest to the fact that they don't have as many convenient features (even with their online banking) that Chase has. I've been able to get personal service at one of Chase's branches (not the one closest to me) because my husband and I got to know one of the reps. Whenever we needed something special done, she helped us. It's a good thing I'm now comfortable banking online because the credit union closed the branch within walking distance to me and I'm not crazy about using the closest Chase branch.


----------



## jujube (Feb 15, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Well that's too bad Jujube...certainly inconvenient.  You don't do online banking?



Yeah, I do but sometimes I need to do something in-person.  Like.....it's hard to strangle someone via internet, y'know?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 15, 2020)

jujube said:


> Yeah, I do but sometimes I need to do something in-person.  Like.....it's hard to strangle someone via internet, y'know?


Oh...I know SO well !!  LOL


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 16, 2020)

credit unions have limited access too when traveling or have issues .. we can stop in to a chase location anywhere in the country  .

when we went to cuba we learned from our bank there was a 12% tax on dollars  by the cuban gov't ,plus a conversion fee in cuba  .. so they got us euro's and there was no tax in cuba , we just picked them up at a local branch .

i have never had use for a credit union ever . by the way , the reason credit unions tend to pay more interest or have less in fees for small accounts  is credit unions pay no income taxes  unlike banks .. they skirt under the wire as non profits ,,, yeah right !

i have never paid any bank fees at all  except for a safe deposit box since the free one is to small .

we get thousands of dollars in perks from banks between promos on accounts and points on their credit cards .


----------



## Gaer (Feb 16, 2020)

I'm not sure whether to post this or not.  I'm out of my league here but everyone knows your names, where and when you were born, where you live, what you do or did, if your married or not, On some posts, pictures of your boat or chopped collector pick-up truck, whether you invest in gold or stocks, travel, and now, where you bank.  Identity theft is so rampant today, I'm not sure it's safe giving out so much public information about yourself.  Maybe I'm out of line but please be careful!


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 16, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I'm not sure whether to post this or not.  I'm out of my league here but everyone knows your names, where and when you were born, where you live, what you do or did, if your married or not, On some posts, pictures of your boat or chopped collector pick-up truck, whether you invest in gold or stocks, travel, and now, where you bank.  Identity theft is so rampant today, I'm not sure it's safe giving out so much public information about yourself.  Maybe I'm out of line but please be careful!


This is not where identity theft comes from .....

In fact I was featured in money magazine and all our finances were displayed for millions ..then the article spent a decade on both cnn and Morningstar where many millions more read it ...it had names and our financial stats .....not so much as a charity call ...

These kinds of posts have nothing in them that causes I’d theft


----------



## Gaer (Feb 16, 2020)

Mathjak107:  Good!  Thanks!  You set my mind at ease a little!


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2020)

jujube said:


> I've been with Chase for years and they're pretty good.  However, I just got a letter from them yesterday.....they're closing the branch that's very close to me.  Rats.   Good thing I don't go to the bank often, because the nearest one now will be pretty far away.


I too having trouble with TD they moved further away too cold to walk it. Taxis only.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2020)

I had it all setup in a row now TD merges with larger bank only two streets away yet too blustery to try. Then phone also runs away. In case I had to go in which is less now my service is gone south due to phone faulty. Let license expire. No car. 
The point of being married having a utility manager in case.


----------



## mathjak107 (Mar 4, 2020)

i noticed not only did we get 1100 dollars from city bank for opening the account but we also got 1.20% compounded on the savings account as well .  they don't usually give you interest when you get the big bonus dollars but citi is .

they are not giving interest on the smaller accounts though ... my wife's 15k did not get interest , just the bonus dollars .


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 4, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm am so annoyed right now.  I've never had problems with my Citibank credit card account so rarely have to call. But trying to get through to a real person regarding the checking and savings accounts I opened in November is a pain in the a*s.
> 
> Citi closed the checking because I only funded the savings (it was a package deal so I had to open a checking). They took it upon themselves to change my paperless setting on both accounts due to the closing of the one. I *do* *not* want statements mailed to my home. I changed it back but I hope they don't pull a fast one and not pay the extra $25 for choosing the paperless setting.
> 
> Once my bonus offer ($425) is deposited into my account and the obligatory 90 days has passed, I'm moving my savings back to Chase. At least if I have an issue, Chase has branches that are easily accessible. Citibanks are on the highway and I don't drive anymore. Plus after reading reviews for the two branches closest to my town, I gather their in person customer service is terrible too. Sorry...just venting and maybe saving someone else from that torture.


My bank is 70 miles from me. I moved to another county 3 yrs ago and I still haven't picked a bank here. I'm not entirely sure why. I have many benefits with my bank for being a long time customer. Not sure if that's why or I'm just not prepared to call this place home. I hate that companies make themselves so inaccessible after they sell us their wares.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> My bank is 70 miles from me. I moved to another county 3 yrs ago and I still haven't picked a bank here. I'm not entirely sure why. I have many benefits with my bank for being a long time customer. Not sure if that's why or I'm just not prepared to call this place home. I hate that companies make themselves so inaccessible after they sell us their wares.



I think that in today's environment there's no real need to have a bank near you.  Most of my stuff is in a bank way down in Texas. It's been there for around 40 years and I've never set foot in that bank.  I can do anything I want to do online, deposit checks (I rarely get one anymore).  Over the years, I've financed cars, borrowed money, gotten a line of credit against my home, etc., and I've never even seen the place.


----------



## mathjak107 (Mar 5, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I think that in today's environment there's no real need to have a bank near you.  Most of my stuff is in a bank way down in Texas. It's been there for around 40 years and I've never set foot in that bank.  I can do anything I want to do online, deposit checks (I rarely get one anymore).  Over the years, I've financed cars, borrowed money, gotten a line of credit against my home, etc., and I've never even seen the place.



actually i say the opposite . living in nyc , if anything 9-11 and sandy taught us how important it is to have both cash at home and a bank close by . both showed us how fragile the atm network is and it can go down in a heartbeat  and you are cut off from your money .

also fraud , either attempted or actual can get on line accounts closed  without warning ...

we have 90% of our assets at fidelity ...fidelity has its own hackers who work for them and check the dark webb for fidelity accounts . sure enough they found my wife's info on it ...

they closed the accounts down instantly . it took 10 days to re-establish all new accounts and get cards and checks . it was nice being able to just deal with a local bank  in the interim .


----------



## Marlene (Mar 5, 2020)

All of this sounds so foreign to me.  The only thing I have with a bank is my credit card, and that is only because Florida State Credit Union sells off their credit cards to Chase (or used to) once you are finished with grad school.  Otherwise, I always deal with credit unions and have never had any problems.  

However, I can vouch for Chase in terms of my credit card, though.  They are top notch at handling any kind of discrepancy in your account and letting you know immediately if purchases seem "out of character" for you.  When my wallet was stolen from my office years ago when my secretary left it unlocked while I was in class, Chase called me immediately and I was able to cancel the account and did not get charged for the one purchase made on my account.  All it took was one purchase that didn't match my profile and an attempt to buy gas (which I NEVER do on credit cards) and they put a hold on the card and called me.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 5, 2020)

I have also had good experiences with Chase credit cards.


----------



## Linda (Mar 5, 2020)

My bank was bought out by Mechanics Bank, which I had never heard of.  I've got to read the paperwork this week end and figure out what changes are being made and if my bank account number will change etc.  I guess it's not the biggest problem in the world but I didn't need something else to add to the list of things I have to take care of!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 7, 2020)

mathjak107 said:


> actually i say the opposite . living in nyc , if anything 9-11 and sandy taught us how important it is to have both cash at home and a bank close by . both showed us how fragile the atm network is and it can go down in a heartbeat  and you are cut off from your money .





Butterfly said:


> I think that in today's environment there's no real need to have a bank near you.  Most of my stuff is in a bank way down in Texas. It's been there for around 40 years and I've never set foot in that bank.  I can do anything I want to do online, deposit checks (I rarely get one anymore).  Over the years, I've financed cars, borrowed money, gotten a line of credit against my home, etc., and I've never even seen the place.


You're right MJ. We were affected by Sandy too. Even though I do most of my banking online, like you Butterfly, I realize that in the event of a mass cyber attack or extreme solar flare...ATMs and online access will be lost. And I am close to both my banks.

Butterfly, my experiences with Chase credit cards have been very good as well. The first credit card I got when I was in my early 20's was from Chase. Only had revolving credit at a local store so I was surprised when I got it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 16, 2020)

OMG...I thought I was done with them. I transferred all my money out of the savings account after I got my bonus. The checking had already been closed by them due to inactivity. They were supposed to close the savings account but they did not. I got a statement in the mail (which I was not supposed to *unless* the account was closed) showing a fee of $25.  Knowing that trying to get through to a human would be pointless, I did a chat during which I was assured the account would be closed and the fee credited (waived).  The rep apologized and said it was taking longer due to CV-19 and less staff.
Then I got another statement with an added $34...penalty and maintenance fee. I started another chat, armed with the prior chat date and rep's name that I had saved via a screen shot. But I found out that the prior chat showed when I opened the new chat.  Anyway, finally it was taken care of properly. I verified today that the charges are gone and the account was closed.


----------



## mathjak107 (May 16, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up ...I will be very diligent when our deal ends


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 16, 2020)

mathjak107 said:


> Thanks for the heads up ...I will be very diligent when our deal ends


Let me know how you make out MJ.


----------



## win231 (May 16, 2020)

I had problems with Citibank and Capital One.  I moved everything to Chase 5 years ago.  No problems with them.


----------



## mathjak107 (May 17, 2020)

we use chase as our primary bank  .. we just took advantage of a citi bank promo to get 1100 dollars


----------



## hellomimi (May 17, 2020)

I have similar issue with citi regarding their bank bonuses. They made it so difficult for me to get my bonus. It's good that I save screenshots of every offer including promo codes, if any so I can prove what I signed up for and the link I used. I had to file a complaint with CFPB and only then did my bonus post to my account. I closed account soon as statement post to avoid residual interests that can possibly make my account remain open.  I didnt have to babysit Chase accounts to receive my bonus, same with US Bank and Wells Fargo.


----------



## mathjak107 (May 17, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> I have similar issue with citi regarding their bank bonuses. They made it so difficult for me to get my bonus. It's good that I save screenshots of every offer including promo codes, if any so I can prove what I signed up for and the link I used. I had to file a complaint with CFPB and only then did my bonus post to my account. I closed account soon as statement post to avoid residual interests that can possibly make my account remain open.  I didnt have to babysit Chase accounts to receive my bonus, same with US Bank and Wells Fargo.


we purposely went in and had the  bank set it up for us .


----------



## hellomimi (May 17, 2020)

There wasn't any Citi, WF or Chase in the sticks where I lived before so those transactions were done online if those banks allowed and offer it nationwide.

When we go on vacation out of state,  I would check all banks along the way that required inside bank openings only. We did a lot of that in FL when we visit my stepdaughter.

We pay taxes on the bank bonuses but not on the CC sign up bonuses which were plenty for years until late last year when it started to dry up. I quit applying for new CC bonuses when manufactured spending (MS) was no longer doable in my area.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 17, 2020)

win231 said:


> I had problems with Citibank and Capital One.  I moved everything to Chase 5 years ago.  No problems with them.





hellomimi said:


> I have similar issue with citi regarding their bank bonuses. They made it so difficult for me to get my bonus. It's good that I save screenshots of every offer including promo codes, if any so I can prove what I signed up for and the link I used. I had to file a complaint with CFPB and only then did my bonus post to my account. I closed account soon as statement post to avoid residual interests that can possibly make my account remain open.  I didnt have to babysit Chase accounts to receive my bonus, same with US Bank and Wells Fargo.


Chase has been my primary bank for decades; also never had problems with them.
Very smart Hellomimi. I took screen shots of the each of the sign up screens and the confirmation screens, then of the chats.


----------



## mathjak107 (May 17, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> There wasn't any Citi, WF or Chase in the sticks where I lived before so those transactions were done online if those banks allowed and offer it nationwide.
> 
> When we go on vacation out of state,  I would check all banks along the way that required inside bank openings only. We did a lot of that in FL when we visit my stepdaughter.
> 
> We pay taxes on the bank bonuses but not on the CC sign up bonuses which were plenty for years until late last year when it started to dry up. I quit applying for new CC bonuses when manufactured spending (MS) was no longer doable in my area.


They consider bank account bonus’s interest ....credit card bonus’s are considered rebates of current or future spending


----------



## hellomimi (May 17, 2020)

mathjak107 said:


> They consider bank account bonus’s interest ....credit card bonus’s are considered rebates of current or future spending


Correct, that's why I preferred them as long as I got approved, I know how to meet the required spend in 90 days doing MS.


----------



## mathjak107 (May 17, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> Correct, that's why I preferred them as long as I got approved, I know how to meet the required spend in 90 days doing MS.


We do both ..... we just  got 1100  dollars from citI bank for opening an account ...I never let the tax tail wag the tax dog .

we take advantage of the bonus on the cards And the accounts


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 17, 2020)

mathjak107 said:


> We do both ..... we just  got 1100  dollars from citI bank for opening an account ...I never let the tax tail wag the tax dog .
> 
> we take advantage of the bonus on the cards And the accounts


Right because even if (when) you're taxed, you're still ahead of the game.


----------



## Autumn72 (May 18, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm am so annoyed right now.  I've never had problems with my Citibank credit card account so rarely have to call. But trying to get through to a real person regarding the checking and savings accounts I opened in November is a pain in the a*s.
> 
> Citi closed the checking because I only funded the savings (it was a package deal so I had to open a checking). They took it upon themselves to change my paperless setting on both accounts due to the closing of the one. I *do* *not* want statements mailed to my home. I changed it back but I hope they don't pull a fast one and not pay the extra $25 for choosing the paperless setting.
> 
> Once my bonus offer ($425) is deposited into my account and the obligatory 90 days has passed, I'm moving my savings back to Chase. At least if I have an issue, Chase has branches that are easily accessible. Citibanks are on the highway and I don't drive anymore. Plus after reading reviews for the two branches closest to my town, I gather their in person customer service is terrible too. Sorry...just venting and maybe saving someone else from that torture.


I agree with you on bank bs.
I too have trouble with TD Bank
Will not allow me to use my own money. This has been going on for months always had issues with this bank. One said to me her words, " you don't need your money right now" I am hungry and need to transfer savings to checking the strangers at this bank has been calling the shots for how I will use my money still can't get my savings tobuy food


----------



## mathjak107 (May 18, 2020)

no matter what the financial institution you will have those who have had poor experiences ....  i can say with the exception of vanguard who i wont do business with all my banking really has been transparent to us ...no issues , no problems .......same with fidelity , 33 years with them and i couldn't be more satisfied ...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 20, 2020)

Autumn72 said:


> I agree with you on bank bs.
> I too have trouble with TD Bank
> Will not allow me to use my own money. This has been going on for months always had issues with this bank. One said to me her words, " you don't need your money right now" I am hungry and need to transfer savings to checking the strangers at this bank has been calling the shots for how I will use my money still can't get my savings tobuy food


_One said to me her words, " you don't need your money right now"_ You have GOT to be kidding me! I would have needed *all* my money right then. Close my account right now. If she wasn't the bank manager I certainly would have asked to speak to the manager. I also have an account at TD but so far have had nothing but positive experiences there.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jun 14, 2020)

closed our citi accounts and took the money and bonus out .

thanks for the heads up as the bank person  we sat with said that bringing the account to zero without having them close it would trigger fees if we did not have them close things


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 15, 2020)

mathjak107 said:


> closed our citi accounts and took the money and bonus out .
> 
> thanks for the heads up as the bank person  we sat with said that bringing the account to zero without having them close it would trigger fees if we did not have them close things


You're welcome. It's good that you got to sit with a bank representative and things went smoothly.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jun 15, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> You're welcome. It's good that you got to sit with a bank representative and things went smoothly.


i had some thank you points  which i tried to redeem ....... somehow they had a phone number they wanted to text a verification too that was non existent so the system locked me out .... i just got off the phone  and they felt bad so they doubled my points ..... i had enough for a dominos pizza fest   lol


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 26, 2020)

we learned we can do the citi promo again after 180 days . so the last ones we did that got us 1100 bucks for 90 days went  very well . so tomorrow we will look in to doing the deals again .

50k gets you 700 bucks . if a husband and wife do 50k that is 1400 plus they generally give us 100 bucks as a referral for the spouse .

anyway it is a great deal for a bank promo


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 26, 2020)

Our bank went with a new credit card company. Only problem is...I set up my account and now when I try to go in and use it...it has changed my security question so the answer doesn't match so I can't get into it. I've emailed the place about it. They have offers I'm interested in but I can't access them unless I can log in. I think I'm gonna call the bank and complain if they don't fix it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Our bank went with a new credit card company. Only problem is...I set up my account and now when I try to go in and use it...it has changed my security question so the answer doesn't match so I can't get into it. I've emailed the place about it. They have offers I'm interested in but I can't access them unless I can log in. I think I'm gonna call the bank and complain if they don't fix it.


No one is supposed to be able to change *your* security question! I'd call them and pitch a b*tch if they don't immediately fix the issue!


----------



## officerripley (Nov 26, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I have been using a credit union for my banking needs since the 1980s. Why are you still messing around with commercial banks, and their fees, crummy rates, and poor service? I haven't step foot in a "bank" in decades,. Why do you need to go to a bank, when I can be online with my credit union in 10 seconds.


Because none of the credit unions--around here anyway--have safe deposit boxes and I've been told that it's safer to keep stuff in a bank's safe deposit box rather than a personal safe (even a large one).


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 26, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> No one is supposed to be able to change *your* security question! I'd call them and pitch a b*tch if they don't immediately fix the issue!


Nobody changed it. It just happened. The guy on the phone could only reset the page when I got locked out. I asked him for help he had nothing to offer. Not even a place to contact for help. He just said he was sorry. I was like WTF?


----------



## officerripley (Nov 27, 2020)

Another bad thing about Citibank:  when my nephew & niece-in-law lost their home in the 2018 Camp Fire and moved in with us, NIL had a separate checking acct with Citibank. She called Citi & told them that she hadn't had time to grab her checkbk or debit card before evacuating. They said we'll cancel the acct & send you the new checks & debit card. 

She said how fast will they get here? Citi says 7-10 business days. She said can I get them any faster, that's my only bank acct & I need access to my $$, you can take the $$ out of my acct to overnight-mail the checks & debit card to me, please please please? They said no, we don't do that, if you want to drive to the nearest Citi branch, we might be able to speed it up to 3 or 4 business days. 

She said, while starting to cry, have you heard about the Camp Fire, I'm in an awful position here, the nearest Citi branch to me is a 2-hr drive in each direction and I can't get time off work to do that, I'm literally working every day. (Her job is in-home care of elderly people.) Citi said no. She starts crying harder & says "please." Citi says no. She calls her boss & asks if there's any way she can take just one day off to make the 4-hr altogether trip to go get some of her $$. The boss starts crying herself & says no I'm so sorry, but only you & 1 other person are showing up to work because of the Fire, sorry but I really need you to work, those poor old people need someone to take care of them.

NIL calls Citi back crying harder than ever, telling them what boss says, haven't you heard what we're going thru here in this area with the Camp Fire, can't you do something to help me out here? Citi says, yeah we've heard about the Fire, whatever, rules are rules, you'll have to make that 4-hour trip if you want that $$ sooner than 7-10 business days, shrug.

So, NIL ended up getting the 1 other person who was working to trade shifts with her (which meant NIL then had to work 2 back-to-back shifts which meant going without sleep for over 24 hours) and made the 4-hour trip to get her $$.

So I've got another name for Citibank which rhymes and it ain't polite.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 27, 2020)

i have no love for any bank but i certainly will take their money or profit off their stock


----------



## Chet (Nov 27, 2020)

All I have with Citibank is a credit card starting in 1995. I have not had any problems and disregard any other offers. My money is spread between two local banks with checking, saving and money market. I also have US savings bonds so it's all spread around but done simply. Again, I reject these deals that are too good to pass up. Interest rates sure aren't what they used to be, but I'm just looking for security now.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 27, 2020)

Chet said:


> All I have with Citibank is a credit card starting in 1995. I have not had any problems and disregard any other offers. My money is spread between two local banks with checking, saving and money market. I also have US savings bonds so it's all spread around but done simply. Again, I reject these deals that are too good to pass up. Interest rates sure aren't what they used to be, but I'm just looking for security now.


the citi deal is exactly as stated . we have done it before .... we closed our account after getting a  1200 dollar bonus  last time ... today we are going to do a 1500 dollar bonus deal ..


----------



## Autumn (Nov 27, 2020)

My husband had a Citibank Master Card. At the time of his death, 8 months ago, he had a $2,000. credit balance due to a refund.  I've spent the last 8 months trying to get them to send me the $2,000.  I've had at least 3 different people promise me that the check would go out right away, but it's never happened.  I'm SO frustrated with Citibank...


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 27, 2020)

Autumn said:


> My husband had a Citibank Master Card. At the time of his death, 8 months ago, he had a $2,000. credit balance due to a refund.  I've spent the last 8 months trying to get them to send me the $2,000.  I've had at least 3 different people promise me that the check would go out right away, but it's never happened.  I'm SO frustrated with Citibank...


i got a .56 cent check from our chase card because it was sitting on the account at the quarters end


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 27, 2020)

so we went to citi today and no problem  doing the deal every 180 days . however it is 180 days from the statement closing date not the date you closed the account .... so in 2 weeks we can go back and do the promo's again .


----------



## Autumn (Nov 27, 2020)

mathjak107 said:


> i got a .56 cent check from our chase card because it was sitting on the account at the quarters end


Hmmm...so maybe I have to wait til the end of December...who knows?


----------

